# Veggie breakfast fatty, pizza fatty, and bacon Mac & beer cheese fatty!



## tjschneller06 (Dec 6, 2014)

image.jpg



__ tjschneller06
__ Dec 6, 2014






Vegetarian was good, I just substituted gimme lean fake sausage and cooked about 1/2 as long, it was filled with cheesy scrambled eggs & mushrooms & onion.  Put pastry puff shell on after the rest was cooked and had cooled in freezer for 20min.

Pizza was pretty standard.

And the Bacon Mac & Beer cheese was everyone's favorite. I used leftover sauce from this recipe and added cheddar until it was thick.
I also added crispy bacon right into the Mac and some "sweet hot peppers" when I rolled it up.  I smoked these on my GMG pellet grill at 225 for 1 hr and bumped heat to 300 for 2 hrs and internal temp was 165.  

I used 2 lbs of sausage per fatty and the bacon ones have 1.5 lbs each in the wrap. 

Thanks for all the great tips and inspiration in this page!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 6, 2014)

That looks very tasty! Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks great, well done !


----------

